# Eskrima De Campo JDC-IO Seminar



## John J (Jan 5, 2005)

Bakbakans World Headquarters proudly presents:

The 1st Eskrima De Campo JDC-IO Seminar on the East Coast

Roger Agbulos is one of the original students of Lameco Eskrima under the world renowned Grandmaster Edgar G. Sulite, and senior instructor in
the deadly art of Eskrima De Campo, JDC-IO under Grandmaster Ireneo Eric Olavides.

In this workshop, you will learn to: Control long range encounters with broken, flowing or a combination of strikes, all non-telegraphic, regardless of angle! Hit moving targets with speed, power & accuracy. Increase striking ability in both forward & backward movements utilizing dynamic footwork 
drills. Understand proper timing to initiate powerful entries  counter strikes, pre-emptive strikes, intercepting strikes and many other practical techniques to get the upperhand in sparring or full contact matches.

BRING A PAIR OF 
RATTAN STICKS,
TRAINING KNIFE  
& SAFETY GEARS
 ex.: HAND PROTECTORS 
or HOCKEY GLOVES, 
ARM PROTECTORS, 
SPARRING HELMET, 
GROIN PROTECTOR

Saturday, February 5, 2005 /10 AM TO 3 PM
Pre-Registration: $40.00  Walk-in: $50.00
Attendees will be awarded a certificate of participation.
BAKBAKAN Martial Arts Center (WHQ)
95B Dell Glen Avenue Lodi, NJ 07644 USA
Tel: (973) 253-1946  http://www.bakbakan.com

STRICTLY COMBAT ORIENTATION LARGO MANO IMPACT WEAPON APPLICATION


----------

